
Unwinding Uber’s Most Efficient Service - buckhx
https://medium.com/@buckhx/unwinding-uber-s-most-efficient-service-406413c5871d#.k577zmdaw
======
buckhx
Author here. LMK if you have questions or feedback. For the lazy, benchmarks
are towards the end.

